
Show HN: Colivingly, a coliving community for makers - graylien
https://coliving.ly/
======
graylien
Hi everyone, thanks for checking this out. I've been working remotely for a
while, and am now trying coliving out.

I had this idea knocking about for a while to book appartments with other
makers, developers etc. One of the most important parts I wanted to solve with
this is to create safe community where we can meet people to colive with that
are more trustworthy. Let me know if you have any thoughts about the concept,
thanks!

~~~
tln
Nice home page :)

Whats the difference between "co-living" vs "roommates"? Not trying to be
snarky, I got this feedback when I had the page open.

If its for makers, are things like tool shops important to highlight? Or are
digital makers included?

I would have liked to browse the co-living profiles, just to see where you
have options. All of the calls-to-action involve applying of giving up some
info.

~~~
graylien
Hey that's a great thought 'co-living' vs 'roommates', reminds me of this:
[https://twitter.com/sugarsh0t/status/929976876474417153](https://twitter.com/sugarsh0t/status/929976876474417153)

Maybe it's the same thing. Although, the amount of 'co-living' initiatives
popping up all have similar values to promote a the sense of community and
support in addition to just living together.

So I think the word co-living differentiates from roommates because of the
type of initiative it's used for. I could add a page to explain more.

>If its for makers, are things like tool shops important to highlight?

I only actually thought of digital makers. In the application, I ask for
profession and interests, so if I see more physical makers, I can add some
more relevant questions for that.

Either way, I'll look to clarify this.

>I would have liked to browse the co-living profiles. All of the calls-to-
action involve applying of giving up some info.

I agree, it would be great to see some profiles before giving away any
information. This will come next as more people join though. The main purpose
now was to validate the idea before building the profile sections.

Thanks again for your feedback, all your queries are on my todo list for the
site!

